# Help with Canon LV 7240 losing video not audio



## fxyladi (Apr 29, 2010)

:help:Here's the problem, :help:

My projector is connected with an HD Direct TV reciever. I turn on the Projector and it works fine.... until maybe an hour or two into watching it. All of a sudden I lose video and the screen goes black. A message stating "No signal" is displayed but I can still hear the show. Most times it comes back on within minutes. It does this whether I am watching TV or a DVD. I am lost as to what the problem may be. Please help as this is embarrassing when I have company over. :rubeyes:

Fxy


----------



## fxyladi (Apr 29, 2010)

I still need help....anyone??:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My money would be on the DirecTV receiver having an issue. And I say this since I have 3 DirecTV HD receivers and one of them in particular has issues more often than not. Is it an HR21 model per chance? I do not have the same exact issue that you are having though. It happens to mine right when I turn it on. Shutting it off and turning it back on cures my issue. Does it happen with any other HDMI sources, such as a Blu Ray player? 

You can try and put it on another HDMI input for your display to see if it might be an issue with your display's port. If it turns out it's the DirecTV receiver, call them and have them send you a new one.


----------



## fxyladi (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had Direct TV come out and they replaced everything... their wires, switches, and receiver. We've even replaced the HDMI cables... any other suggestions?


----------



## fxyladi (Apr 29, 2010)

I also wanted to say thanks Mechman. In addition, I have another HD receiver connected to a seperate TV and when the projector goes out... the seperate TV does not which makes me want to believe it has something to do with the projector.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, it very well could be the projector. Swap the receivers and see what happens. :dontknow: Swapping components out can help with figuring out what component is to blame. :nerd: If the pj keeps doing it then it is likely the problem. If it happens on the other tv with the receiver from the pj, it's probably the receiver.

I do have this issue with both of my DirecTV receivers though. It happens with my HR21 (1-2 times per day) more often than with my HR20 (1 per month) though. And as I've said, it never cuts out during the middle of a show, only at start up.

If it turns out to be the pj, you may have to contact Canon. And since it's been out of production 5 years or so, you may have to turn to a third party. For that you may want to ask lcaillo or glaufman for advice. If the above fails to point to the DirecTV receiver I'll bring this to their attention if they don't see it before then. :T


----------

